# Letting a lesson kid trail ride??



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Why not ride another horse and pony Lacey? It gives the horses a mental break from the arena. If you are on another horse the gal can experience different things the trail offers, logs, hills. She'd probably be thrilled with at least a half hour ride. There is much to teach while on a trail ride. Use a rope that's at least 10' long attached to a rope halter under the bridle. This will give you a lot of control if needed. Plus you won't be dealing with a horse that might not want to leave home. My kids loved trail lessons.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I probably should have mentioned something about that- I have no access to any other horses. Lacey's a lone horse at "her" house. There are two horses that share a fence line with her but I've seen/talked to their owners all of twice in the last 2 years. 

If I had access to another horse, we'd be going on trail rides all the time and it'd be super great. But...no other horse.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I do trail rides as my job and we often end up walking to keep an eye on kids or beginner adults that are nervous. It really seems to help to be on foot just in case. I also like the idea of ponying if you have a horse that wouldn't kick at Lacey. I think that either way the girl would enjoy it and it would be good for the horses.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I think it's a great idea. If you don't think she'd be embarrassed by it, you could clip a lead shank and halter under the bridle until she feels comfortable on trail.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I also think it's a great idea! The change of pace will be great for both of them, and you should have no problem if you're just walking and the girl is as advanced as she sounds. 

If you're nervous though, you could always clip a lungeline to the mare's bridle (or better, halter- if you leave yours on). That way she's completely in control but you have some 'insurance' while being able to meander around behind, in front of, or beside Lacy. Thats what I always do with first time trail riders, and it works fantastically.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I think it would be a wonderful idea!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm glad you all seem to think it's a good idea! I think she'll really enjoy herself. she wanted to try it last summer before Lacey and I went to camp but she just wasn't ready then. 
Now, she definitely is and I'm excited to surprise her with it when she says to me "so...what are we doing today?" and I get to say "Going on a trail ride!!!".

*so excited*

Thanks for the helpful ideas and opinions!


----------

